# Bassin Goals for 2014



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Got my BPS catalog in the mail the other day and it got me thinking about the coming season. What are some of your bassin goals for the year. Mine are:

-Simply getting out on the water more this year. Last year was a little rough.

-Spend more time learning how to catch deeper water/offshore bass. Most of my bass fishing centers around shoreline structure/pads/weedbeds. I want to spend more time fishing drop offs and deeper structure. I have done it in the past, but lack of success always pushed me towards shore after a while.

-Catch a 5lb+ bass. I have caught trophy fish in many other species, but despite the hundereds of bass I have caught, I have topped out at roughly 3lbs.

-Catch a 15in river bass. I live near the Rocky river and plan to hit other area rivers more this year in search of bigger small mouth. My pb to this point is 14inches, and there is nothing like fighting a river smallie on light tackle.

-Catch more bass on more lures. I tend to focus in on one type of lure each year somehow. One year its spinner baits, then flukes, then senkos. This year I want to become more dimensional. 

-Fish a local tournament. Aside form fishing junior events (actually wrote and got eagle claw to sponsor me as an 8th grader), I have never fished a bass tournament. A lot of that has had to do with scheduling conflicts, but I think this year should be more open. 

Well there are some of my goals, what are the rest of you shooting for? 

After all, this winter has to end eventually......right?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

come to the scales with a 5 fish limit.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

A couple of mine:


Do more pre-season pitching and casting practice
Work on getting more out of my side-imaging
Continue to learn about punching
Play with hard-bait color more


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Practicing pitching can be really helpful. I used to aim for an old coffee can

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Like you I want to catch more in deep water and target smallies more. I'll be in the Grand, Chagrin and Lake Erie more this year.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Practicing both pitching and flipping are good ideas. I do it quite a bit in my house during the cold weather months. Just a few tips for those that want to practice pitching. While using a coffee can isn't a bad idea, dropping a bait into a coffee can really doesn't give you a good representation of how your bait should enter the water. You don't want to drop your bait into the water ... you want to slide it into the water. I'd suggest a roll of 1" masking tape laid on the floor. The center of the roll is around 3" in diameter and its low enough to let you practice easing the bait down gently. And a gentle entry into the water is what you should strive for when flipping or pitching.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> Practicing both pitching and flipping are good ideas. I do it quite a bit in my house during the cold weather months. Just a few tips for those that want to practice pitching. While using a coffee can isn't a bad idea, dropping a bait into a coffee can really doesn't give you a good representation of how your bait should enter the water. You don't want to drop your bait into the water ... you want to slide it into the water. I'd suggest a roll of 1" masking tape laid on the floor. The center of the roll is around 3" in diameter and its low enough to let you practice easing the bait down gently. And a gentle entry into the water is what you should strive for when flipping or pitching.


I agree. I also use my landscaping in the front yard for practice. It has several curves to it that make good points and coves. The bushes just so happen to make great areas to flip and pitch to.

I walk out at least 12' - 15' and stand on a 5 gal bucket and practice GENTLY setting the bait at the base of the bushes and shrubs. I change up distance, weight, and baits. Out of "it COULD happen" thinking I even started throwing a few lures like that as well, just in case.

Just remember aim small, miss small! 

Mr. A


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bassbme said:


> Practicing both pitching and flipping are good ideas. I do it quite a bit in my house during the cold weather months. Just a few tips for those that want to practice pitching. While using a coffee can isn't a bad idea, dropping a bait into a coffee can really doesn't give you a good representation of how your bait should enter the water. You don't want to drop your bait into the water ... you want to slide it into the water. I'd suggest a roll of 1" masking tape laid on the floor. The center of the roll is around 3" in diameter and its low enough to let you practice easing the bait down gently. And a gentle entry into the water is what you should strive for when flipping or pitching.


Totally agree on the pitching side of the statement but when I flip it is typically more of a vertical presentation. Everyone does it different and there is really no right or wrong way. I will pitch to skip under something or to squeak into a tight spot. When I flip it is usually to punch vertically between something that I can't reach straight on or to get over a bunch of garbage to reach a spot. That is where practicing dropping into a can has helped.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to also fish in deeper water structure....im a go to jig/spinnerbait/cranks on close shore structure....i'd like to use the electronics and little more and move out to 9'+ water not 5' and shallower.

I know one goal between a buddy and I is to pull out a 10 pounder this year. Caught a legit 8.2lb last year and hoping she grew or is REAL fat if we can pull her off a bed in the spring!!! LOL

Id like to fish a few different public waters this year too...not always go to the same hole....

Im also wanting a legit 20"+ Smallie this year too.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Get a earlier start than previous years, as others mentioned learn to fish deeper water better compared to shallow every time.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

For me I also want to get away from the bank and fish deeper structure and open water - deep cranks, jigs, drop shot.


----------



## 10lbsorbust (Feb 16, 2014)

The goal is always to catch the biggest bass possible. While catching many large bass the past few years, it's been a case of figuring something new out each year, to add to existing techniques, to move closer to the record. So my 2 goals are to catch a fish over 10lbs anyway possible and also catch a fish over 6lbs in 15+ FOW.


----------



## S.S._Minnow_Fishing (Dec 15, 2013)

I just want to start bass fishing... this cabin fever stuff is really starting to take a toll on me. I also want to start using soft plastics like worms and chigger chaws.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

five fish over 4lbs (or close to 4) in one day... I seem to always catch one really nice fish or a bunch of smaller fish... or one really nice fish on a finesse technique, I'd love to catch a 5+lbs fish on a drop shot, I've been close but I didn't quite land her...


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

-Learn to use the fish finder I bought off a friend last year. Only had it out once. 

-Try being more versatile with different lures. Few times last year I stuck with a single lure when I should of tried changing lures and location/cover. 

-My biggest bass is 21inches, love to break that this year but that's always a goal of mine. 

-Explore new waters


----------



## rfair (Dec 20, 2013)

Win a tournament

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gearhead0307 (Jan 13, 2013)

catch a 20" river smallmouth ,5lbs largemouth ,take more weekend trips to new water, and catch a musky, use a baitcaster more


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

gearhead0307 said:


> catch a 20" river smallmouth ,5lbs largemouth ,take more weekend trips to new water, and catch a musky, use a baitcaster more


Those are great Ohio goals. Got my first 20" river smallie last year and still am stoked. A 5lb green toad is a trophy on Ohio waters any day. Good luck!


----------



## gearhead0307 (Jan 13, 2013)

It would also be nice to get a fish worthy making a replica of then I woke up lol

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

